

Ask HN: Should HN provide more RSS feeds? - toto

Hi,<p>I had the feeling that since the last summer, the number of posts has been increasing dramatically, so I checked the stats on Google Reader: 890.2 posts per week!!!<p>I honestly have no time to read all of that (and 70% is.... too specialised), but I also need my daily HN.<p>I think it is time for more RSS feeds: would you like to have the "homepage links"/"most popular"/... feeds?<p>Do you agree? Better Idea? Please share your voice to solve this issue.
======
duck
If you want a weekly recap of HN check out my newsletter -
<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>

